# C. affinis and cordata (?)



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Yippee!!! I found some old shots of my tanks and plants! They were on my sister's old iMac and stumbled accross them looking for other things that I've lost. (I am WAY TOO UNORGANIZED!!!)

So here is a (not very good) shot of one of my C. affinis pots circa 2002. This is growm submersed. At one time I had six of these pots full of the stuff. Now I have none It is however a plant that is kept by many oldtime breeders here. It often makes its way to the LFS and usually goes unsold even for really cheap!










This next shot is a pic of I think cordata (possibly siamensis?) I still have it, only now growing emersed. This plant would flower for me while submersed! the inflorescence would come up and out of the water. I have a slide of it somewhere... :X in the corner is C. rosaenervig, which grew much better submersed than how I have it now out of water. This shot also taken in 2002.


----------

